# Google Youtube Image / Google Drive Image (Vorschaubild)



## Benutzer007 (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

statt eines YT-Videos kann man auch mal erst ein Vorschau-Bild des Videos laden und dann auf Klick des Anwenders erst das Video. Das kann eine Menge Performancegewinn bringen:

https://i1.ytimg.com/vi/*gwNdNZayGb0*/mqdefault.jpg auf Klick ersetzen mit https://www.youtube.com/embed*/gwNdNZayGb0*

Wer weiß, ob es so etwas auch für Google Drive gibt und wie die Syntax ist.

Grüße


----------



## jeipack (22. Juli 2015)

Ich kenn mich mit Google Drive nicht wirklich aus. Aber ich nehme an du hast da Videos drauf und willst davon jetzt ein Vorschaubild?
Wenn ja ist dein Titel recht falsch gewählt, hier geht es überhaupt nicht um Youtube ;p

Dieser Link hilft dir eventuell weiter:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28279297/google-drive-preview-image-api-doesnt-work-anymore


----------



## Benutzer007 (22. Juli 2015)

Fast richtig, auf Google Drive habe ich PDF-Files liegen. Youtube ist nur das Beispiel für das, was in Sachen Vorschaubild (oder wie das immer heißen mag) möglich, ich hoffe, dass Drive etwas Vergleichbares anbietet.

Die PDF-Drive-Files sollen in meinem Blogger-Blog angezeigt werden, Das dauert mir aber bei großen Files zu lange, der Bildaufbau kommt zum Stillstand, die Leute beschweren sich schon.

Deshalb möchte ich, so wie bei Youtube - siehe die beiden URLs oben - zuerst ein bzw. das Vorschaubild dieser PDF-Files anzeigen, falls es diese(s) Image(s) gibt, und erst wenn der User da drauf klickt, soll der Drive-PDF-File selbst geladen werden.

Momentan fertige für die großen PDF-Files immer extra ein Bild an, was nervt. Falls Drive so etwas schon anbietet, würde ich das natürlich lieber nehmen.


_Der Titel ist nicht falsch, er ist (war) nur irgendwie ... anders ;-)_


----------

